# Το νήμα του δέκα



## nickel (Oct 10, 2010)

Σήμερα που είναι 10/10/10, θα έπρεπε να ξεκινήσουμε το νήμα του δέκα, αλλά μας πρόλαβε ο Σαραντάκος, και έχει κάνει όλη τη δουλειά στο μπλογκ του. Οπότε ο πονηρός θα αντιγράψω εδώ τις φράσεις που θα θέλαμε κάποια στιγμή να μεταφράσουμε και εσείς θα τον διαβάσετε εκεί.

δεκαδικό σύστημα
άριστα δέκα
βάση δέκα
δέκα με τόνο
Μόλις με είδε, άλλαξε δέκα χρώματα
οι Δέκα Εντολές, ο δεκάλογος
οι δέκα πληγές του Φαραώ
η δεκάτη (η πρακτική να δίνεις το ένα δέκατο των εισοδημάτων σου ως φόρο)
αποδεκατίζω 
δεκάρι
το δέκα το καλό
δεκάρα
Δεν δίνω δεκάρα (τσακιστή) για κάτι
Τον ξέρω σαν κάλπικη δεκάρα
Τρεις στους δέκα ψηφοφόρους του ΠΑΣΟΚ συμφωνούν με τα νέα μέτρα (ο Σαραντάκος δεν ξέρει κανέναν, αλλά δεν με ρώτησε).
Αν εσύ δεν με θέλεις μία, εγώ δεν σε θέλω δέκα
Κάνεις δέκα και δεν κάνω καμία
Δέκα μέτρα κι ένα κόβε (Μπορεί κάποια να πηγαίνουν καλύτερα με «πέντε», αλλά πού να περιμένουμε τώρα το νήμα του πέντε. Αν γίνει και επετειακά, θα έρθει η ώρα του την Πέμπτη Μαΐου του 2105.)
Δεν έχω δέκα χέρια να τα προλάβω όλα
Βγάζει πέντε και τρώει δέκα (για σπάταλο) 
Δέκα τα ’χει, εννιά τα βρίσκει (για λιγόμυαλους, από το ανέκδοτο με τον γαϊδουρολάτη που είχε δέκα γαϊδούρια και τα μετρούσε και τα έβγαζε εννιά επειδή δεν υπολόγιζε εκείνο που καβαλούσε ο ίδιος)
10 μέρες που συγκλόνισαν τον κόσμο
10 μικροί νέγροι
δεκάρικος
δέκαθλο
το Δεκάμερο (του Βοκάκιου) 

και βλέπουμε


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 10, 2010)

Κάλλιο πέντε και στο χέρι παρά δέκα και καρτέρει

Δέκα μικροί Ινδιάνοι (παιδικό τραγουδάκι) 

Τι κάνεις δέκα ώρες; 

Σ' το είπα δέκα φορές! 

Δέκα φορές τα ίδια πράγματα θα λέμε!

Μια φορά το λεν τ' ανθρώπου και δέκα του γαϊδάρου! (λαϊκή παροιμία) 

Σε καμιά δεκαριά μέρες, ξαναπάρτε τηλέφωνο (ή θα έπρεπε να πω τηλεφώνημα;)). (συνηθισμένη προτροπή υπαλλήλου δημόσιας υπηρεσίας)

Πόσες μπίρες να πάρω; Καμιά δεκαριά. /Πόσοι είστε; Καμιά δεκαριά... και ούτω καθεξής. 

Κοίταξα σε δέκα μεριές. / Έχω βάλει πράγματα σε δέκα μεριές.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 10, 2010)

Υπάρχει ο *αδέκαρος*, είδος διαρκώς πληθυνόμενο με την κρίση.

Έχουμε τα *δεκάποδα*, από τα οποία άλλα είναι συνυφασμένα με τους τσίπηδες (όπως ο κάβουρας· πρβλ. «έχει καβούρια στις τσέπες») κι άλλα με τους φραγκάτους (όπως ο αστακός και οι γαρίδες). Για σχετική μηχανική μετάφραση που προκαλεί γέλια μέχρι δακρύων: http://www.worldlingo.com/ma/enwiki/el/Decapoda.

Υπάρχει το πρόθημα *deca-* στο SI (π.χ. δεκάμετρο, δεκάλιτρο).

Από το _δέκα_ και ο *δεκανέας* (μέσω του λατ. *decanus*).

Υπάρχει και το *δεκάριο*: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=2666.

Το *δεκάρικο* (τότε ήταν *δεκάδραχμο*, ενώ η νέα γενιά μεγαλώνει με το *δεκάευρο*) έχει συνδεθεί άρρηκτα με τα *δεκαρικοφάγα* (δηλ. _δεκαδραχμοβόρα_ ) ηλεκτρονικά παιχνίδια τής δεκαετίας τού '80, καθώς αποτελούσε τη βασική τροφή με την οποία ταΐζαμε τότε τα μηχανήματα, κι έχει δώσει εκφράσεις όπως «*έπεσε το δεκάρικο*», «*του ρίχνεις δεκάρικο, παίζει για πενηντάρικο*» κ.ά. Έχει επίσης εμπνεύσει την Τασούλα Θωμαΐδου να γράψει τους ακόλουθους στίχους για την Κωνσταντίνα: «Κάθε βράδυ στα φιλιά σου τα παθιάρικα, *σαν τζουκ μποξ τρώει η καρδιά μου τα δεκάρικα*».


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2010)

Οι δεκαπέντε δέκα εντολές :​



 
Κατ' άλλους, οι δέκα εντολές, οι εξής τρεις:​


----------



## SBE (Oct 10, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Δέκα μικροί Ινδιάνοι (παιδικό τραγουδάκι)


 
Επειδή στο σχολείο εμάς μας μάθαιναν την ωραία πεταλούδα και τη βαρκούλα του ψαρά, μήπως λίγο περισσότερα στοιχεία;


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2010)

Το Δεκάμερο (του Παζολίνι)




 
Όλη η ταινία σε 11 μέρη, δυστυχώς μεταγλωττισμένη στα ισπανικά:
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=_48iLdqF6G0
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=D1V1hRGpMJM
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=1jYy7y0tHM0
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=zdNcWoehH6Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=yuknsAaxHqY
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=M7Q2tYcFVQI
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=Cbnojfuo2lg
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=kMKYYVWV9Qg
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=gr7ljrsCcLQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=IcKJ0PEDuzI
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=SNYGf4KcC7E​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2010)

Αυτοκάρφωμα και ξενέρωμα:


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2010)

Το δέκα το καλό. :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2010)

*No. 10, ο αριθμός 10 της Ντάουνινγκ Στριτ,* η πρωθυπουργική κατοικία

Και για να μη λείψει ο ήχος και το θέαμα:






Άντε να παίξεις το βιολί σου μπροστά στο Μαξίμου...


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2010)

Το δεκατιανό.

Από τον δεκανέα, το δεκανίκι (ΛΝΕΓ): 
*δεκανίκι (το)* {δεκανικ-ιού| -ιών} 1. ψηλό ραβδί με οριζόντιο στήριγμα στο πάνω μέρος όπου στηρίζουν τη μασχάλη τους οι ανάπηροι και γενικότ. αυτοί που χρειάζονται υποστήριγμα κατά το βάδισμα ΣΥΝ. πατερίτσα 2. (μτφ.) αυτός που προσφέρει βοήθεια, υποστήριξη: οι _[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]σοσιαλιστές κατηγόρησαν το κόμμα αυτό ως[/FONT][/FONT]_- _[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]τής δεξιάς [/FONT][/FONT]_3. ΕΚΚΛΗΣ. (λαϊκ.) η ποιμαντορική ράβδος τού επισκόπου. [ΕΤΥΜ. < μεσν. _[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]δεκανίκι)ο)ν < [/FONT][/FONT]_μτγν. _[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]δεκανός [/FONT][/FONT]_ο επί κεφαλής δέκα ανδρών < αρχ. _[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]δέκα. [/FONT][/FONT]_Σύμφωνα με τα ετυμ. στοιχεία, ως _[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]δεκανίκι [/FONT][/FONT]_χαρακτηριζόταν αρχικώς η ράβδος των _[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]δεκανών, [/FONT][/FONT]_ενώ μεσν. είναι η σημ. υποστήριγμα, μπαστούνι αναπήρου].

Δεκαρολογώ (ΛΚΝ):
*δεκαρολογώ 1 **:* κερδίζω ασήμαντα ποσά με ταπεινά και εξευτελιστικά μέσα. [λόγ. _δεκάρ(α) -ο- _+ _-λογώ_] 
*δεκαρολογώ 2 :* μιλώ με στόμφο και σοβαροφάνεια για πράγματα ανούσια και ασήμαντα. [λόγ. < _δεκαρολογώ_ 1] 
και οι αντίστοιχοι δεκαρολόγοι.



nickel said:


> [...]Άντε να παίξεις το βιολί σου μπροστά στο Μαξίμου...


Επειδή στο Μαξίμου το βιολί τους το παίζουν μέσα. Εμείς απλώς πληρώνουμε τα όργανα. ;)​


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 10, 2010)

Joy Division - Decades


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2010)

Τα δέκατα.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2010)

Ένας δεκάχρονος πόλεμος

Troy trailer

και η δεκάχρονη περιπλάνηση που ακολούθησε:
Δύο Οδύσσειες μαζί


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 10, 2010)

Για την SBE, το παιδικό τραγουδάκι που λέγαμε... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ej48tYDFuec


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Για την SBE, το παιδικό τραγουδάκι που λέγαμε...



Τζίζας! Αυτό δεν είναι χάσμα γενεών! Είναι η μεγάλη τάφρος του Ειρηνικού...

Παρεμπ, των Μαριανών, των Μαριανών, των Μαριανών (ή μήπως των Μαριάνων; )


----------



## crystal (Oct 10, 2010)

Και φυσικά...

Δέκα μικροί Μήτσοι


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2010)

Εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε ότι το εκατό είναι δέκα ten.


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2010)

Και όπως βλέπουμε στο βιντεάκι του Lexoplast εκεί, το 20 είναι ten-ten. 
Ή μήπως Tintin; :)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 11, 2010)

Επειδή όποιος δε θέλει να ζυμώσει, δέκα μέρες κοσκινίζει, είδα και όλους τους λίνκους του νήματος και το παρακάτω, 


Zazula said:


> Για σχετική μηχανική μετάφραση που προκαλεί γέλια μέχρι δακρύων: http://www.worldlingo.com/ma/enwiki/el/Decapoda.


όταν ξεκίνησα να το διαβάζω, είπα εντάξει, οι συνηθισμένες χαζομάρες της μηχανικής μετάφρασης, blah, μέχρι που διάβασα ολόκληρη την πρώτη παράγραφο

δεκάποδα ή Δεκάποδα (κυριολεκτικά σημαίνει «δέκα που πληρώνονται») είναι μια διαταγή καρκινοειδή μέσα στην κατηγορία Malacostraca, συμπεριλαμβανομένων πολλών γνωστών ομάδων, όπως αστακοί, καβούρια, αστακοί, γαρίδες και γαρίδες. *Τα περισσότερα δεκάποδα είναι οδοκαθαριστές.*

και κόντεψα να πέσω κάτω από τα γέλια  
Για να μη σας πολυκουράζω, το πρωτότυπο παρακάτω σε λευκό:
The decapods or Decapoda (literally "ten footed") are an order of crustaceans within the class Malacostraca, including many familiar groups, such as crayfish, crabs, lobsters, prawns and shrimp. *Most decapods are scavengers.*


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2010)

Palavra said:


> *Τα περισσότερα δεκάποδα είναι οδοκαθαριστές.*


Από τον καιρό που μπήκαν τα δεκάχερα στην αγορά, τους έχουν πάρει όλες τις δουλειές.


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2011)

*το δέκα το καλό*

Κυριολεκτικά: *το δέκα καρό στην κολιτσίνα, ten of diamonds*. (Αν ήξερα και πώς είναι η κολιτσίνα / κολτσίνα / κοντσίνα στα αγγλικά…)
Μεταφορικά, θα πάω με το slang.gr:
.
Άρα το δέκα το καλό εκφράζει είτε:

α) μια καλή ευκαιρία, ένα καλό συμβάν, μια καλή κατάσταση που μας έτυχε ώστε να νιώσουμε λίγο σαν τον Γκαστόνε, αφού ως γνωστόν η τύχη είναι τυφλή (η καλοτυχία δεν μας ακολουθεί πάντα).

— Πω ρε, τι γκομενάρα κυκλοφορεί ο Μάκης; Και ξέρεις, ε; Είναι και ματσό η γκόμενα και μου 'πε, που λες, ο Μάκης πως πάνε και για γάμο.
— Ξέρω... ξέρω. Τον ταλαιπώρησε κάπως στην αρχή βέβαια, αλλά αυτός το ’βαλε πείσμα και τελικά τα κατάφερε.
— Εμ… είχε κίνητρο ο άνθρωπος. Το δέκα το καλό τού 'τυχε.


β) αξιοποίηση μιας ευκαιρίας που μας παρουσιάζεται. Πολλές φορές θα χρειαστεί ακόμα και ολοκληρωμένη στρατηγική, καθώς και καλή κριτική ικανότητα προκειμένου να επιτευχθεί ένας πολύ επιθυμητός στόχος, μια ονείρωξη. Ωστόσο και στην περίπτωση αυτή η επίδραση του παράγοντα τύχη είναι υπολογίσιμη.

2. Διευθυντής: Ανδρεόπουλε, με τα προσόντα σου και με την εξειδικευμένη προϋπηρεσία που έχεις, μας έλυσες τα χέρια. Δεν σ’ το κρύβω, πηγαίναμε για φούντο, μέχρις ότου προσλήφθηκες. Χάρη σε εσένα απογειωθήκαμε. Είσαι το δέκα το καλό της επιχείρησης, γι’ αυτό και προάγεσαι άμεσα. Συγχαρητήρια.
Ανδρεόπουλος: Συγχαρητήρια και σε εσάς, κύριε διευθυντά, που χάρη στην εμπειρία σας καταλάβατε πως ήμουν ο καλύτερος από τους συνυποψήφιους μου για τη θέση.


γ) Επιλογή της κατάλληλης ή της περισσότερο κατάλληλης ευκαιρίας από ένα τσούρμο περιπτώσεων που μας παρουσιάζονται.

Ένα αντρόγυνο λογομαχεί.
Άνδρας: Αχ …είχε δίκιο ο Λεπά όταν, την εποχή της Λεπανάστασης, έλεγε «Να πεθάνουν οι γυναίκες, να πεθάνουνε...»
Γυναίκα: Δεν ξέρω τι λέει αυτός. Εγώ ακούω Σόφη Κωνσταντάκη. Κι αυτή λέει: «Το καλό το δέκα είναι η γυναίκα, από μας γεννιόσαστε και μας παντρευόσαστε, άνδρες που δεν έχετε στην καρδιά σας μπέσα».​

Προτάσεις για τα τρία παραπάνω. Δεκτές κι άλλες:
*He was dealt a winning hand / a winning card.
You’re the company’s trump card.
The best card in the game*








Αφού μου το είπαν και το πρόσεξα: 5 x 2 = το δέκα το καλό.


----------



## sarant (Dec 5, 2011)

Το δέκα το καλό δεν είναι μόνο στην κοντσίνα, είναι και στην ξερή -και πιθανώς και σε άλλα παιχνίδια.

Πάντως, το δύο το καλό δεν έχει παρόμοια παινέματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 5, 2011)

Το δέκα το καλό χρησιμοποιείται και στο ποδόσφαιρο, φυσικά. Είναι από τις πιο επίζηλες φανέλες, η φανέλα του προωθημένου επιτελικού μέσου. Η παράκληση των φιλάθλων (όπως την διερμηνεύουν οι "δικές" τους εφημερίδες) «Πρόεδρε, να πάρουμε ένα γερό δεκάρι» είναι σχεδόν μόνιμη την περίοδο των μεταγραφών.


----------

